# fursuit around family?



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

Is it a good idea? what r some of the reactions you've had while fursuiting around your family.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

My parents would get a good laugh out of it... And then go back to critisizing me about how I wasted money on a fursuit instead of studying for the LSAT and GRE


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Well... I've never had a full fursuit... But I Do have the paws, ears and tail... I use to wear them around ALL the time... They just got use to it xD. Altho they still get a laugh out of it when ever there's a kid who can't stop staring at the tail... And such on XD. My mom's pretty cool tho... So...


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 9, 2010)

I've worn mine around my parents as I've worked on in. Just parts, head, paws, feet. But never all together. 
It's almost done, so hopefully they'll enjoy it even half as much as I do. XD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

I wore some ears around my mom a while back. She had a good kick out of it...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> Well... I've never had a full fursuit... But I Do have the paws, ears and tail... I use to wear them around ALL the time... They just got use to it xD. Altho they still get a laugh out of it when ever there's a kid who can't stop staring at the tail... And such on XD. My mom's pretty cool tho... So...


 

MY mom's the same way ^^ but my dad on the other hand =( i dont even want to imagine


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> MY mom's the same way ^^ but my dad on the other hand =( i dont even want to imagine


 
My mom and dad got a devorce... So I don't have to worry about that ;DD. He's a huge red neck tho, so he'd probably think I was crazy O-o.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

Sumi said:


> My mom and dad got a devorce... So I don't have to worry about that ;DD. He's a huge red neck tho, so he'd probably think I was crazy O-o.


 



My dad's a redneck and doesnt like anything thats different =(


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol My whole family on his side is red neck... I dunno about my mum's Side... But, I recently went to a family reunion on his side, and no one seemed to mind my crazy hair... And there was a super old chick with bright pink hair... So they're not too red neck... xD


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 9, 2010)

My parents are Asian... Just too conservative for me to give a damn.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

I wore my tail and collar around them and my mom was just sitting there smiling while my dad was like what the heck are you doing.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't talk from experience since I don't have any, but I bet most parents would find it cute. Although it would be fine to say that you enjoy mascots first.

And if your dad doesn't like it, he's just being ignorant, so I don't think it would be your fault.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I wore my tail and collar around them and my mom was just sitting there smiling while my dad was like what the heck are you doing.


 
Eaaaah, He'll get use to it lol


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

i know but i quit wearing the stuff around them cause he didnt like


----------



## Fay V (Aug 9, 2010)

I suit around family all the time, they help me out as handlers when I ask them to. My mother even gave me sewing tips while making it. I think it all depends on the sort of people your parents are, but if you aren't doing raunchy things in suit then I don't see why it would be any different from another hobby. 
Parents criticize, you may not be able to escape that, but there's a difference between "why did you spend money on that?" and "How dare you bring that into this home." 

I wore a collar around the house a bit and my mother despised it. She wasn't happy about the tail either. It's different with a suit though. 
I'd say just go for it.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I suit around family all the time, they help me out as handlers when I ask them to. My mother even gave me sewing tips while making it. I think it all depends on the sort of people your parents are, but if you aren't doing raunchy things in suit then I don't see why it would be any different from another hobby.
> Parents criticize, you may not be able to escape that, but there's a difference between "why did you spend money on that?" and "How dare you bring that into this home."
> 
> I wore a collar around the house a bit and my mother despised it. She wasn't happy about the tail either. It's different with a suit though.
> I'd say just go for it.



IM going to start wearing the collar but the tail must stay hidden =/ (until i can get a partial that is which is hopefully soon b4 christmas ^^)


----------



## Fay V (Aug 9, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> IM going to start wearing the collar but the tail must stay hidden =/ (until i can get a partial that is which is hopefully soon b4 christmas ^^)


 
Fair enough. I think parents worry less when it's obviously a costume. with a head.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Fair enough. I think parents worry less when it's obviously a costume. with a head.



I can understand why it would be


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 9, 2010)

My parents didn't seem too happy when I wore mine in front of them. They called me a "faggit" and said I'd ruined christmas for everyone 

Here's a photo.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> My parents didn't seem too happy when I wore mine in front of them. They called me a "faggit" and said I'd ruined christmas for everyone
> 
> Here's a photo.



looks they were happy =/


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

my mom is all i have to worry about because my parents are divorced. her first reaction to my tail was "why did you waste money on that and never ever wear that again." when i ask why she simply states "because I don't want people to talk bad about me"

...

my mom cares too much what others think. she'd probably burn my fursuit XD if i ever got one


----------



## Fay V (Aug 9, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> My parents didn't seem too happy when I wore mine in front of them. They called me a "faggit" and said I'd ruined christmas for everyone
> 
> Here's a photo.


 
I just wanted you to know you made my day


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 9, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> my mom is all i have to worry about because my parents are divorced. her first reaction to my tail was "why did you waste money on that and never ever wear that again." when i ask why she simply states "because I don't want people to talk bad about me"
> 
> ...
> 
> my mom cares too much what others think. she'd probably burn my fursuit XD if i ever got one


 
Your mom sounds like a bitch.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Your mom sounds like a bitch.



she is..good thing my dad will still buy me fabric and stuff


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 9, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> she is..good thing my dad will still buy me fabric and stuff



That's cool of him. 
The worst thing in the world is an unsupportive parent.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> That's cool of him.
> The worst thing in the world is an unsupportive parent.



It is. although i could choose to live with my dad but he lives practically in a treeless waste land known as the capitol of Fargo. that and the nearest ski resort is 3 hours away. O_O


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> That's cool of him.
> The worst thing in the world is an unsupportive parent.



that would be my dad i <333333 my mom she made me a panther bodysuit even though im a folf lol


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 9, 2010)

My mom thinks its cute when I wear my cat ears.
She doesn't like the look of the collar, though.
Apparently where she grew up, it means you're a hooker.
I told her it wasn't, so she doesn't really care it I wear it now.
But she loves the ears, and when I asked for one of those cute winter hats with ears,
she got all excited and said it would be adorable.
She also loves all my furry art work.
I think she's secretly a furry too.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Kikyo said:


> My mom thinks its cute when I wear my cat ears.
> She doesn't like the look of the collar, though.
> Apparently where she grew up, it means you're a hooker.
> I told her it wasn't, so she doesn't really care it I wear it now.
> ...



haha your mom sounds awesome
my mom thinks that all weirdos do drugs
also that my tail will make people talk badly about her
that my dad is polluting my mind by letting me wear things with tails and ears
and that i'm going to be a druggie with a loser job because of this

XD such opposite moms


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 9, 2010)

My parents are embarrassed to be seen around me when I'm in suit (especially my mom), and my siblings think it's really weird.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> My parents are embarrassed to be seen around me when I'm in suit (especially my mom), and my siblings think it's really weird.


 

how is it weird??????????


----------



## Hyper Husky (Aug 9, 2010)

My mum and dad split up and I live with mum. She was fine with me buying  and wearing tail ears and paws. She just thinks of it as a hobby of  mine. My dad's first reaction when he saw me was kind of speechless but  decided to go with the flow and what I like is what I like. It kinda does depend on the sort of parents you have, in my case it was fine and they are happy with it all but in the case of a few other people it's apparently not such a wise idea.
It's entirely up to you!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 9, 2010)

I have to buy all of my own stuff for my fursuit building endeavors, and my parents think it's odd, but they like it for the artistic factor.

It all depends, really.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 9, 2010)

I wore a tail around the house. My grandmother was okay with it and my grandfather thought I was weird and asked why I was wearing it. They are okay with the collar.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 9, 2010)

My dad doesn't care.
Family on the out side I know most not all, would freak and give me a 30~ min speech on what else to spend my money on.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Glitch said:


> I have to buy all of my own stuff for my fursuit building endeavors, and my parents think it's odd, but they like it for the artistic factor.
> 
> It all depends, really.


 
^^^ this

also parents..as long as they won't go and throw you out of the house or burn your newly made fursuit. then go ahead!


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 9, 2010)

Urbanwolf said:


> ^^^ this
> 
> also parents..as long as they won't go and throw you out of the house or burn your newly made fursuit. then go ahead!



I get thrown out when i graduate high school and im going to wear a fursuit for graduation lolz


----------



## Vriska (Aug 9, 2010)

Who would do such a thing?

That's like me cosplaying as Gary Oak near my family

They would think I am nuts.


----------



## Flarveon (Aug 11, 2010)

Nothing like fursuiting infront of family /sarcasm


----------



## Senora Kitty (Aug 12, 2010)

My mom loves it when I wear my ears and tail around. She'll come into the room and notice my ears. "You got your ears on today! That's too cute." Then I'll wear them out with her. "You're going to wear your ears and tail out? Okay, lets go." Then we'll bounce out to the car together. I really do have the most awesome understanding mom in the world. Even if she doesn't understand why I like it she knows that it makes me happy, and in the end isn't that all a parent wants for their child?


----------



## RyujiKimura (Aug 12, 2010)

Well the first time I exposed my dad to furry fandom was when I was sewing up my handpaws and left my needle sticking up in the carpet to go take care of something, then when I came back and got down on all fours, my right hand landed on the needle, halfway between my pinky and ring finger, the pointy end of the needle protruding halfway out. I was home alone and had to call an ambulance but when my dad met me at the hospital I explained the whole thing. Now whenever I mention furries to him he asks if those are the ones that put a needle through my hand...

My mom used to sew a lot and is very encouraging of my fursuit projects. In both of our eyes furry fandom is a hobby and a passion. Nothing wrong with that. Never really worn my tail or paws around the family though.


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2010)

My mother think it's cute.

My father is dead.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

Geek said:


> My mother think it's cute.
> 
> My father is dead.



oh


----------



## Saiya (Aug 12, 2010)

Mom isn't very much fond of the idea of me wearing a tail and ears, especially out in public. She's always lecturing me about ways to better spend my money instead of on fursuit materials. oh well, at least college is more accepting than home I guess^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

Saiya said:


> Mom isn't very much fond of the idea of me wearing a tail and ears, especially out in public. She's always lecturing me about ways to better spend my money instead of on fursuit materials. oh well, at least college is more accepting than home I guess^^



hehe my mom said the same thing but im only a freshman and it sucks so bad


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 12, 2010)

The only two people I would not fursuit around are my mom and dad. lol


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> The only two people I would not fursuit around are my mom and dad. lol



y not it might be fun


----------



## Saiya (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> hehe my mom said the same thing but im only a freshman and it sucks so bad


 
I take it freshman in high school? 

I'm always telling my mom that I could be buying an entire fursuit instead of making my own. -shrugs- first it was the snakes and now the fursuit X3 -ponders- what will i bring home next?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

Saiya said:


> I take it freshman in high school?
> 
> I'm always telling my mom that I could be buying an entire fursuit instead of making my own. -shrugs- first it was the snakes and now the fursuit X3 -ponders- what will i bring home next?



yes it sucks
i want to make my own but idk how to sew or anything =/


----------



## Usarise (Aug 12, 2010)

My mom thinks my collars are weird, and my tails are kinda dumb, but otherwise she doesnt care. ^^

My dad really doesn't like the collars though... >_>


----------



## Saiya (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> yes it sucks
> i want to make my own but idk how to sew or anything =/



I found handsewing the fabric a bit easier. Yes it takes much longer but there is more accuracy and if you mess up you catch it faster than using a sewing machine. It's not that hard really, just takes patience^^


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

Saiya said:


> I found handsewing the fabric a bit easier. Yes it takes much longer but there is more accuracy and if you mess up you catch it faster than using a sewing machine. It's not that hard really, just takes patience^^



i can try and fail hardcore but over time i'll do good


----------



## Saiya (Aug 12, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> i can try and fail hardcore but over time i'll do good



mhmm^^ I'm sure there is a tutorial out there they sure have helped me, though I believe we have gotten way off topic ^^" 
if you wanted i could possibly help you out just pm =3


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 12, 2010)

yeah neither one of them know i'm a furry yet


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

QuickSticks45 said:


> yeah neither one of them know i'm a furry yet



you might not want to, the last i wore my tail around my dad he gave me this angry/omg i cant believe your wearing that look and then turned his head. My mom on the other hand just looked and smiled. She's ok with the fact that i can wear my tail and collar around the house but my dad just hates it and thinks im some kind of freak. But then again it might be a good idea because the sooner you tell them the sooner you can get it over with. But that's just my opinion and besides it might do you good to tell them they might just say ok and they understand.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 12, 2010)

i know that they'll support me when i do tell them so i'm not that worried about it, but i'm not going to just walk up and just tell them


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 12, 2010)

QuickSticks45 said:


> i know that they'll support me when i do tell them so i'm not that worried about it, but i'm not going to just walk up and just tell them



I did


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 12, 2010)

but still it's just a hobby, my parents don't need to know, and if they find out they find out no big deal


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

QuickSticks45 said:


> but still it's just a hobby, my parents don't need to know, and if they find out they find out no big deal



not to sound rude but dont expect a happy face from your dad


----------



## ShayneBear (Aug 13, 2010)

my parents are MUCH happier with my furry-ness than they are with my genderqueer-ness.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Aug 13, 2010)

My family ..well they kinda accept that I am a bit eccentric but they throw it in my face when they are mad at me and when I tell my mom "I know i am weird" she always responds "no you are not". They have watched me try to build a dragon head ,I was happy with the outcome at the time but it has sort of ..um..fallen apart now.Mom wont let me wear a tail when I go out shopping with her :/ .. Luckily my mate will ^M^ . Oh and my mate is not furry
I find it amusing that my cousins like my furry art and think it is cute.


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> But then again it might be a good idea because the sooner you tell them the sooner you can get it over with.



At the age of +25, your parents shouldn't be telling you what to wear... Your not a kid anymore... Your an adult... Unless your an adult who needs psychological help or a druggie.



Lucky WOLFIE said:


> oh



I live with my mother but i'm the one who pays everything in the house. She's alone in this world and she have my support. I can't leave her alone because she's a cry baby.

My father died long time ago... when i was 5 years old so. Who cares.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> At the age of +25, your parents shouldn't be telling you what to wear... Your not a kid anymore... Your an adult... Unless your an adult who needs psychological help or a druggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I literally hate my father with a burning passion, and when i graduate high school im going back with my mate to his place 2 days after i graduate and i plan to wear a fursuit when i walk across the stage.


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I literally hate my father with a burning passion, and when i graduate high school im going back with my mate to his place 2 days after i graduate and i plan to wear a fursuit when i walk across the stage.



Your not forced to go to his place unless you need his help financially.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> Your not forced to go to his place unless you need his help financially.



?? my parents arent devorced and besides they sometimes ask me for money because i actually save my money. The funny thing is he hates it when i wear my collar out and around him


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2010)

I hate when parents ask for money.


----------



## Pine (Aug 13, 2010)

well, first my parents would laugh for a second, then ask why I'm wearing it, then ask where I got it, then ask how much it cost, then throw a chair at me.




Geek said:


> I hate when parents ask for money.


 
same here, and they owe me a good $600 as well, which is funny because that's how much my badger head is going to cost me


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

Geek said:


> I hate when parents ask for money.



thats how i feel when my parents say give my brother 40 bucks so he and his girlfriend can do whatever and we'll pay you back
come on im only a kid and your asking me 4 money 0_0
i dont mind though i owe them money they just dont know it =p


----------



## DaxCyro (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Is it a good idea? what r some of the reactions you've had while fursuiting around your family.


 
Ain't got a suit yet as it's ordered and waiting production. 
However if I know my family well enough I bet they'll force me to visit them to show off the finished result. 

But as others have said, just as people differs families also differs. 
My own little family is very close and we each support each others interest/hobbies. We're too few and too curious to rival over what's "correct" and not.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, my family already knows that I make furry stuff as a hobby & side-job. Mom's seen me in two suits before & she just thinks it's cute, like a giant walking stuffed animal. I don't think my dad feels either way about it. He hasn't seen me in suit before, but definitely wouldn't freak or anything if he did.


----------



## Zeik Etherwolf (Aug 13, 2010)

I showed my mom a pic of a fursuit i wanted to get, she looked at me for a minute, then she busted out laughing and showed my dad and he too busted out lolling :/    
But im getting one for christmas  lol


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

Zeik Etherwolf said:


> I showed my mom a pic of a fursuit i wanted to get, she looked at me for a minute, then she busted out laughing and showed my dad and he too busted out lolling :/
> But im getting one for christmas  lol



thats good ^^ my dad just yelled as loud as he could at the computer screen and walked away
i bet he's going to have a blast(sarcasm) when i wear my fursuit to senior graduation


----------



## Tundru (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> I literally hate my father with a burning passion, and when i graduate high school im going back with my mate to his place 2 days after i graduate and i plan to wear a fursuit when i walk across the stage.


 
I don't think wearing a fursuit to your high school graduation is something you want to do since you'll look retarded and I bet a lot of people would laugh at you. Plus later on in life you'll be kicking yourself in the butt for it. There are some places you just don't wear suits to.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

Tundru said:


> I don't think wearing a fursuit to your high school graduation is something you want to do since you'll look retarded and I bet a lot of people would laugh at you. Plus later on in life you'll be kicking yourself in the butt for it. There are some places you just don't wear suits to.



yea i already knew that much but you never know also i dont regret it im proud to do it


----------



## Tundru (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> yea i already knew that much but you never know also i dont regret it im proud to do it


 
Yes but when you get older and actually think about what you're doing you'll regret it. You only graduate once, it's something to be proud of, you don't wanna make yourself look like a fool. 

On topic, my parents have seen my friend in a fursuit and they don't have a  problem. I showed them my tail and they thought it was funny, so to them it's no big deal, they even drove me up to a con last weekend with two of my friends. My mom even helped me measure myself for my fursuit and knows I'm getting one in the near future.


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Aug 13, 2010)

just think how much more pissed your dad would be if you dressed up in your fursuit for your graduation


----------



## Furlow (Aug 13, 2010)

Personly, My mother is mentaly insane and started gigglin like lil school girl ... My dad being so far disabled didn't say much anything, he kind of... ignore me when I bring the suit I made out.  My dogs absolutely love it! or least the lil girl rotty, she gets excited wnating me chase her ...


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Aug 13, 2010)

QuickSticks45 said:


> just think how much more pissed your dad would be if you dressed up in your fursuit for your graduation



thats sorta the point. when christmas comes around and i unwrap the box containing the fursuit and put it on my family's cousins will be like awwww and my dad will be like oh my god i cant believe your doing this


----------



## Journey (Aug 15, 2010)

My mom loves seeing my fur suits. she wants me to make her a koala for her to wear sometime


----------



## PolarLight (Aug 15, 2010)

My mom helps me with making a fursuit)


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Damn. Reading a lot of this, I have some pretty kick ass parents. They have said that they trust me enough to know that it can't be to bad if I am involved with it. My mom thinks its a little weird, but more in an endearing way then a creepy way. Turns out my dad who I thought would flip shit has known about furries for years and took the stance "If others like it great. It's not my thing, but that doesn't mean others can't like it." I'm almost finished with my partial right now, and my dad even volunteered to take me to the mall as my camera man/spotter for a public debut/trial run. I politely declined, but the fact that he would do that is pretty awesome.



RoseHexwit said:


> My parents are embarrassed to be seen around me when I'm in suit (especially my mom), and my siblings think it's really weird.


My mom thinks its a little weird, and I just flat out told her that it was. But then I went on to say that it is usually the weird things in life that are the most rewarding/fulfilling. Can you imagine where we would be it no scientist ever took interest in the weird things? She seemed to like that way of looking at it.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought a set of footpaws from Glitch for Halloween last year. My mother was kind of disappointed in me for spending so much money on them but she was quite impressed with the craftsmanship of them so she didn't really give me much complaint. Then she preceded to tell me I should order handpaws as well to match. She lets me wear my hair clips with cat ears but not my big white and blue wolf ears (they're mounted on a headband) and I doubt she'd let me wear the tail in public. She never have me crap about my little studded choker collar thing but that's probably because it doesn't have a metal ring on it. If I were to buy a dog collar (which I will!) she will probably yell at me. As for my dad? He doesn't seem to care... wait until I get a partial suit. Then they'll probably both flip until I point out it's for Halloween (which is my excuse for everything costume related lol)


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 7, 2010)

I have had a suit in the house for a number of years now, as well as my stuffed animals. I never wore the suit in front of any of them but have told my mom before and showed her a few photos of me in suit, I dont really remember what she said but I guess thats a good thing. If it were bad i dont think i would be able to forget heh. I allso showed my cuz and hes not the type to understand anything different, but he only said it was weard and that was it, though he dose want me to put it on and scare his dog lol, I know my two love it. I dont plain on showing any more of my fam but who knows i may get drunk and pick someone new to shock with the news lol.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 7, 2010)

For the most party the reactions have been positive. But then again we usually suit up to show off some of our latest work. It usually puts a smile on my mumzee's face.


----------



## The DK (Sep 7, 2010)

to be honest there jaws would hit the floor. they would ask me why i would have it, i would tell them then... well i think the look of disappointment would come over there faces.  see theyve never really liked my hobbies, would always tell me "You should do something else" or "you can do better than that" but bend over backwards with anything with my sister. sorry venting.i dont even talk to them even more, back on topic nope never, my aunt on the other hand, hell yeah shes cool as hell


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 7, 2010)

I worn my tail around the house and my mom got a good kick out of it. :3


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 7, 2010)

If I had some Godzilla slippers (one object I hope to get for Christmas this year) I'd probably wear them around the house, but not when my grandma is looking. (she hates me becuase I like Godzilla. I mean c'mon. It's a fictional giant dinosaur for lollipops sake! It's not Osama Bin Laden. Sorry, I was just randomly venting there  )

Other than that, I'd probably wear it for Slipper Day on Sprit week at my local high school. At least my friends love the fact that I'm a kaiju fan


----------



## Jude (Sep 7, 2010)

My parents would just be like "What the hell are you doing Julian!? Take that s*** off before you cramp my style!" (lol yes my dad actually says that).
Whatever. Not getting a fursuit anytime soon so I shouldn't have to worry.
Unless I can find a really cheap way to make one... maybe use the head and tail off of the giant stuffed Tiger I have and try to commission paws. Could work...


----------



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Sep 8, 2010)

My family would think it's cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 8, 2010)

they love it! especially the kids.
they always want me to wear it. 


...always...



always...


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

like everyone around me would flip out completely.  no one (save one friend) knows that im even furry, and my dad isnt exactly the accepting type.  one of those people who likes to put other people down when hes feeling shitty... just because he weighs more than everyone around him(hes not fat, just were all skinny)....argh venting....anyway.  my aunt (also godmother lol) would probably get a kick out of it, she's pretty cool 

also, on the issue of fursuiting for graduation day, i'd think that it'd be better just to wear a tail or somethin under your gown, so that its just visible.  you dont want to be remembered as 'that one dude that dressed up like an animal' and be laughed at. they'll probably make you take it off anyway.


----------



## Furlow (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm thinking my mother would been into furries if they had internet more into her days.  She's goes googly giddy like lil girl seeing the suite I'm atempting to make.  Dad on other hand doesn't give a ratz ass, mostly cause he can't move on own anymore and pretty much given up on everything.  Though, prior to that he was pretty close minded person, so would been "That's just stupid"  unless made money off it some how ...


----------



## M.V.Hybrid (Sep 19, 2010)

My family has only been in this country for 2 generations; my grandparents were always amazed by the new and amazing things America had to offer (they came from Latvia not exactly the most advanced country in the world). And I sapose that whimsy was implanted in their children. 

My parents love that Iâ€™ve become productive in the years Iâ€™ve been suiting they especially love that I actually leave the house of my own free will now (I was a horrible shut-in in high school). Mom loves watching me make them, and my fatherâ€™s always offering his assistance and thoughts (in fact some of the only times heâ€™s said that he was proud of me was after Iâ€™d suited). My sisterâ€¦ well she wasnâ€™t too terribly surprised when I started doing it, though Iâ€™m sure I skipped a couple levels of weird with her. But she doesnâ€™t seem to mind. 

With my extended family the reaction is always the same â€˜You made that!?!â€™. And after that they swarm on me like children moving my paws, claws, and ears, poking at my nose and tugging on my tail. My uncles got really excited when they heard I was hoping to get a reindeer done by Christmas they started arguing about who was going to get me for the parade. I come from a family of business owners, mechanics and mill workers. But their true love is art and the idea of someone wearing their art is amazing to them.

Truly I am blessed to have such an odd excepting family.


----------



## Thewhiterabbit (Sep 20, 2010)

I've worn my tail around the house before, my family thinks its just a one off for a costume.


----------



## Celestialdude (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't have one myself but when I told her I was making one she didn't seem to mind. Yet I'm not sure what her reaction will be when I have it fully.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Sep 27, 2010)

One Halloween I suited up for photos in a relative's driveway with his two oldest kids. They brought their 2-yr-old over when I was in the garage and she freaked out. So I removed the head and she cried even more. She continued to avoid me at family get-togethers until her birthday when I got her a nice bribe...uh, gift. She draws animals now.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 28, 2010)

How long does it take for you to say "Disowned"?


----------



## Eaeis (Sep 29, 2010)

My mom loved it,I made my first at age of 15,and it was very good for being new to the whole idea. I have some pics I can post up sometime of it's WIP but now it's finished of course. It was made back in 2007.


----------



## Sef Highwind (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't have a suit yet, but I never really had anything of the sort when I lived back home in Texas. Actually I hid my collars back when I lived at home, but the first time I wore my collars around them was during my Christmas break. They both got a kick out of it, and my dad made some humorous remarks. Then when I wore my ears around them, they both thought it was cute. 

My parents are very awesome and supportive, so when the suit is finished, it should be entertaining if/when they see photos of it.


----------



## Krazinik (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha...Well, my mom (with her masters degree in psychology) thinks that Furryness is a perverted fetish, that the furries think they're animals, that they're weird, and that it shouldn't really be practiced under the house roof. She told me, "Look, you've been drawing those weird animal people since you were five, you have friends that are furrypeople, you made a furrysuitcostumething for halloween a few years back, and while I adore and encourage your creative side, please leave that furry crap at the gate before you even step foot into my yard." 

I have TRIED to explain that the furry fandom is just like sex (hear me out): There is your traditional, casual love-making, and then there are the few people who bring out the whips and chains. Meaning, for the most part, it's just a normal thing; some people just take it too far. I've used dozens of metaphors and have even had my friend come over and explain that they do NOT have sex in costumes in the woods and so on. She is still not convinced. DX

My dad, on the other hand, thinks it's incredible and was amazed at my skill with a hot glue gun XD I have since evolved to sewing and he supports my passion by providing me with foam and ideas X3 He's been trying to get me to make him a dragon-head to hang on his wall (needless to say, he and my mom broke up about three years ago).

I've moved out and am in college now XD Still a minor though...yay stupid age of 17...

Mom now tolerates the fact that I do the furry thang, but not at home, and not in public with her XD


----------



## doramide7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> My dad's a redneck and doesnt like anything thats different =(


 Lol My whole family on his side is red neck... I dunno about my mum's Side... But, I recently went to a family reunion on his side, and no one seemed to mind my crazy hair... And there was a super old chick with bright pink hair... So they're not too red neck... xD


----------



## Tally (Oct 1, 2010)

You know, if I was a parent, I really would not like it if my child started wearing a collar. Ears and tail I can go with, as long as they don't have them on all the time.

If they started wearing a fullsuit for over a few days I would tell them too take it off and buy them tickets to the next con.


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 1, 2010)

My mom thinks it's interesting and that I should learn to make them and get lots of money lol. She even had me put it on for her friend who came over, who thought it was the craziest thing ever, in a good way. My aunt saw me in it once and got creeped out, said something about that's why she doesn't like going to theme parks. My sister doesn't even like furries much but thinks fursuits are freaking cool; we spent an hour on mixedcandy and she was flipping out over how awesome they all were.


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 2, 2010)

My parents watch CSI so that is not going to happen.


----------



## Stalcry (Oct 6, 2010)

I feel rly lucky now :3 I mean, my dad makes jokes and stuff and yeah ofc they think its a little weird but honestly who wouldnt X3 but they helped me and made suggestions when i was making my mask, my mom showed me how to use the sewing machine, my dad took me to buy fur X3

Once i explained to my fam that NO they dont need to worry, i am NOT using it to have sex in (has everyone in my family seen that episode of CSI? XDDD) they warmed up. Esp my mom, God bless her she asked me to draw her a fursona one day XD 

I feel like, blessed. I guess its cuz ive always been a little off, and after the severe anime fandoming this might be a step towards normal for them XD (im still severe anime fandoming but not to the annoying level of before) 
I mean, when i was little i used to act like a horse all the time, i used to make crappy lil costumes and such, and i always loved dressin up like an animal.  IDK if i were them id be happy that their kid fits into something for once X3 

Bottom line, it makes me happy. It really does, and i think they can see that and that makes them happy. Not to mention im an artist, and theyve always been so supportive of that. I feel so lucky to have them <3

Advice to others who seem to be having issues: Just talk to them. Explain that yea, youre still a regular person and their kid behind the suit.  Tell them that it hurts if they dont accept it. It doesnt have to be tense, just try and communicate.
If that doesnt work then my heart really goes out to you <3 its no fun to get dissaproving looks from people because youre doing what you love.


----------



## Flarveon (Oct 6, 2010)

Stalcry said:


> Advice to others who seem to be having issues: Just talk to them. Explain that yea, youre still a regular person and their kid behind the suit.  Tell them that it hurts if they dont accept it. It doesnt have to be tense, just try and communicate.
> If that doesnt work then my heart really goes out to you <3 its no fun to get dissaproving looks from people because youre doing what you love.



I've tried everything. I was kicked out, disowned and told I shouldn't come back for my own safety. I didn't even tell them, but in a family of strong catholics/religious people they looked at it and immediately associated it with a sexual thing. They've even seen me out in public and yell at me, WHILE I'M IN COSTUME (or just normally). 

Though i'm happy to say people who enjoy my costumes and know me for my fursuits and antics often come to my aid. Alot of people know me in this area because of what I do in costume, and the events/charities I attend. 

But yeah, I did try that advice before, though it didn't work they considered it for a second, maybe sometime I could go back home again ^^


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

it seems that girls are more likely to fursuit around friends and family than guys for some reason. ill post a vid update


----------



## Jayelle (Oct 8, 2010)

I think I'm the odd one in the group. My Mom built two zebra's for my sister's cheerleading team a few years back... when they(one was female, one was male) were in the house, I'd wear the female zebra suit all around the house. Funny thing is she encouraged it. When i told her I wanted to either make my own or buy one of my persona for Cons and stuff she actually dared me to.


----------



## SGRedAlert (Oct 11, 2010)

My sister and brother, who both hate furries, think it's a Halloween costume - my semi-partial suit.
My mother knows it's a semi-partial suit, supports me, knows I'm a furry, thinks it's cute, teases me about my hat (it's a hood with fox ears and a scarf - she calls me an arab child XD) and will only allow me to wear a full or partial suit on Halloween or something. I honestly doubt I'll be able to let her let me wear it to the store with her! XD


----------



## Umbreon (Oct 14, 2010)

I wear my ears and collar around the house, but at this point I don't think my family cares. My brother knows it goes a little deeper then just liking umbreon, my parents don't. My dad actually kind of gets a kick out of it because I've developed the habit of shaking my head so the ears go flying. He likes it. I like my family.


----------



## Vriska (Oct 15, 2010)

I actually plan on doing a Slowpoke gijinka soon, if that would count for anything.

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Gijinka


----------



## shebawolf145 (Oct 16, 2010)

My sister absolutely adores my fursuit and drags me outside to see her friends when I'm in it. My mom actually helped me build my suit, staying up with me until 2am for 3 nights in a row trying to finish it so I could wear it for Halloween. I even got her to put it on and got a few pictures (they are on my old phone which I can't seem to find *sad*). My grandma has seen it (not in person) and thinks its pretty cool. She loves my friend's fursuit and said she wouldn't mind having something like that. My grandma wants Tripp pants LOL. My great grandma saw it and called me a bear LOL and couldn't stop staring at me (in a good way) she wasn't weirded out at all. Only person I have problems with is my grandpa. He hates it and has pretty much said that if he ever sees me in it he's disowning me...
Not sure about my dad. I could care less what that scumbag thinks *cough*


----------



## Laara (Oct 16, 2010)

My family saw me actually making it and thought it was the coolest thing ever. My mom actually had her friends come over just so that they could see me in my suit. My mom fully supports it and wants me to sell fursuits xD she doesn't actually know what furries are....just that they look like the animal-people I draw and would be great for halloween. My big sister on the other hand knows what furries are and heard of them as sexual deviants. She knows that not everyone is that way, and knew that I've just liked drawing "animal people" ever since I was a kid =P I'm going back to their house to make another fursuit in a month. ^u^


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Oct 16, 2010)

If your parents don't care why should you? Do what makes you happy man.

And my aunt actually said she wanted to help me make a fursuit when she first found out I wans into it (she saw photos from FC lol) so I doubt any of them would care, they'd just think it was some art project.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't have a full suit, I just have tails and ears. Dad thinks my ear hat is cool. Mum thinks its better than me doing other things, and just wants me to be happy. She actually described it as "normal" once and that she "used to do those kinds of things". I was like "lol wat". :3 In that department, my parents are alright, just not so much in others X3


----------



## ShadowEon (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a tail and ear set and I would only do that in front of anyone on Halloween or at some sort of convention were people dressed-up in some sort of costume.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 17, 2010)

Not too sure about the family (Haven't risked it yet) but around my friends, they don't seem to mind the tail.

Although I bought my boyfriend a pair of ears once, and then forced him to wear them at school. All his friends were rolling around laughing. I was too.


----------



## Flarveon (Oct 17, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Not too sure about the family (Haven't risked it yet) but around my friends, they don't seem to mind the tail.
> 
> Although I bought my boyfriend a pair of ears once, and then forced him to wear them at school. All his friends were rolling around laughing. I was too.


 
My boyfriend actually asked to put on my full-suit once. He liked it, wanted to go shopping in it so I put on my other full-suit and needless to say, we went shopping. Good times.

Glad I live out of home now, makes it so much easier when you have an accepting couple of room mates and a boyfriend who likes to join you or be your carer while in suit. Its really good.

But seriously, fursuiting around family really depends on what type of parents you have.


----------



## DECTS (Oct 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I can't talk from experience since I don't have any, but I bet most parents would find it cute.



I was talking with my mom about it, and she thinks it would be cute to have a wolf around the house. Only a few more years until I find out what they actually think of it.


----------



## Littlerock (Oct 27, 2010)

Man, I feel bad for a *lot* of people on here. 
I seem to have it really good about the family, according to many previous posts. As a kid, I always acted like some sort of animal, and had several toy tails, and ears. 
My Mum encouraged me to be in theater performances, and continue to draw whatever suited my fancy; which was mostly animals and anthropomorphic art. My Dad is nuts for scaring people, and generally getting a huge kick out of Halloween and the costuming that follows. My Mum also is aware of the fetishes associated commonly with being a fur, and knows me well enough to know that I am not, and never will be into those things. She actually is the one who originally said to me; _"You know what? Lets go to that AnthroCon thing. I see it on the news every year, and it just looks like so damn much fun."_ I haven't built any suits yet, but the rest of my family, upon seeing me in a suit would probably react with either _"Hey, that's pretty neat,"_ or _"I'm gonna take that thing and frighten the neighbors with it >:3"_.

What's more, is I hear it all too often that Catholics/Christians in general are anything but accepting of being furry, which I find to be a bit harsh to be honest. I'm Catholic myself, as is my mother. 
*LOOK OUT, HERE COMES RELIGION :<*
In fact, according to Catholic teachings, it would be wrong to ostracize someone for being a furry. We are supposed to accept people for who they are and what they enjoy, as long as it is not seen as blasphemous.

So if your Catholic parents want you out of their house for being who you are, remind them kindly to not go against their faith.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm glad my grandmother would generally accept it should I wear it around her. My husband is very supportive and even wants a suit of his own. I think for the most part even though my family is very GOP conservative and republican that it is better than if I were to wear all black with so many piercing it looks as if a nail filled grenade hit me in the face. I imagine my grandmother would get so used to it she would forget to notice. Plus none of them have seen the CSI ep so I would feel safe.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 7, 2010)

My parents are okay with the furry thing, as they see it as neutral. However, I know how they act and wearing a fursuit (even partial) is not a wise thing to do around them.


----------



## PhantomChicken (Nov 8, 2010)

My parents are accepting of my suits. Granted, I haven't told them, "I'm a furry," because of the negative connotations associated with it *cough*CSI*cough*. I've been into costumes since I was a little kid, and when I started making my own suits about 3 years ago, they figured it was a natural extension of my ridiculous behavior... (Side note: furry costuming has been a huge artistic and mental release for me over the past 3 years. Until recently I had the corporate job from Hell, and these suits allowed me to break free of social norms and the "suit and tie" world I was living in).

Anyway, my family has been awesome, and my grandmothers love the suits. They were impressed that I made them on my own, and wondered where I had the time to make them. The family is overall very supportive, although not big fans of this year's suit (which involved some cross dressing and monstrous boobs), they're still impressed that I can make all that. 



barefootfoof said:


> Man, I feel bad for a *lot* of people on here.
> 
> What's more, is I hear it all too often that Catholics/Christians in general are anything but accepting of being furry, which I find to be a bit harsh to be honest. I'm Catholic myself, as is my mother.
> *LOOK OUT, HERE COMES RELIGION :<*
> ...



My family is Christian, and I am as well, and I know what you mean... I've battled with my head, heart, and God for years on how my passion for costuming/ fursuits work into a Christian life, and, fortunately, I have been brave enough to step out and be open with the people around me about the suits I make. It helps that I make them around Halloween too.  Over the past few years, I've even used my fursuits at my church (though not the one in my profile pic) many times. I have been blessed for my openness as well, and, recently, I was asked to do a commission for 4 new suits from my church. More on that on another post at some other time...

...but my point is this: Be honest and tactful with your family. If you're afraid of their reaction, don't rush in and tell them everything all at once, but don't try and hide it all either. It's when you hide things that your parents will automatically assume it's wrong. Making fursuits and wearing them are forms of artistic and individual expression. It should not be a matter of religion or social normality that prevents you from doing either.


----------



## Folflet (Nov 8, 2010)

My dad being the major homophobic he is would immediately assume "omg my son has lost it he is wanting to cross dress" and knowing him, I couldn't convince him otherwise. I would love to fursuit around the family but also there is my brothers one is 14 the other is 7. If the 14 yr old saw that I would never hear the end of it. I can just now imagine him at places like when he is in public with me him saying "haha I bet you can't guess what he does? He likes to walk around all gay-like in an animal costume." and my 7 year old brother would just most of the time do non-stop laughing at me not in a happy way plus say things like the 14 yr old. And I don't think fursuiting is gay but they would. Mom though, would buy the fabric for me if I asked.


----------



## Coyotez (Nov 9, 2010)

wox said:


> Mom though, would buy the fabric for me if I asked.


 
Kinda like my mom. She's like "Fine, do whatever you want as long as you don't sit at the computer all the time".


----------



## aiden749 (Nov 9, 2010)

if I were to wear a fursuit around my family it would probably go like this...

walk through front door to visit
dad: what the fuck?
I would walk to the fridge, grab a drink, walk back to the front door and say I'm a furry. Then walk out of the house.

that's as much exposure as my family would get


----------



## Folflet (Nov 9, 2010)

Coyotez said:


> Kinda like my mom. She's like "Fine, do whatever you want as long as you don't sit at the computer all the time".


 
My mom likes me at the computer because I am really good at making games, just simple ones like doom but still, I also have great web and application programming skills so I think I have a good future in computers and mom knows it. I already fix computers in the neighborhood for money. I would make xbox 360 games but the software is like $75 a month and that is way to much for me. I would make high quality games for the computer and sell them but the software I want is like $2000.



aiden749 said:


> if I were to wear a fursuit around my family it would probably go like this...
> 
> walk through front door to visit
> dad: what the fuck?
> ...


 
Same here but my dad would think I am drunk lol.


----------



## Voodoowolf (Nov 9, 2010)

I visited my parents in suit it was fun my mom tried my head on and took p ictures they use to be really strict do to religious views but im 21 and they understand my views now and just accept it and try to have fun too im thankful for that


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 14, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> if I were to wear a fursuit around my family it would probably go like this...
> 
> walk through front door to visit
> dad: what the fuck?
> ...



Oh God, that would be amazing.

Just remember to wear a camera in your head somewhere so we can join in the lulz.


----------



## Mollfie (Nov 16, 2010)

My family would probably find it a bit weird, then if it was a good quality fursuits admire the worksmanship/creativity etc of it. Then want to know how much it cost and respond with a "HOW MUCH?!" lol, but I don't want a fursuit anyway so it's all good.

If I had a child who wanted to wear a fursuit around me, then that would be cool. I'm all for supporting hobbies aslong as they're realistic about it and don't get obsessive or weird. My boyfriend's brother is a furry and I imagine he may have a fursuit or atleast some of his friends do. If he does then I totally want to see it because I've never really seen one close up.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> My parents would get a good laugh out of it...


So would mine... probably, and criticise me for spending money on non-essentials...


----------



## Jude (Nov 16, 2010)

DingoWolfAU said:


> So would mine... probably, and criticise me for spending money on non-essentials...


 
I recently came across $1200.

My parents would be soo pissed if I actually end up spending it on a fursuit. You don't even know.


----------



## mitchau (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't have any furry dress ups, but I don't think my family would care. I'd never wear this shit out casually. You'd look like the biggest attention whoring weirdo.


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 21, 2010)

my mom doesnt like my bunny and tails hat


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 21, 2010)

man i wish i had a fursuit


----------



## Folflet (Nov 21, 2010)

I want one too. Yea that's right mom and dad, I LOVE FURSUITS! Dad if you laugh I'll show up to your work in one or at least a partial one. Mom if you laugh then screw you, your usually the supportive one.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 21, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> if I were to wear a fursuit jockstrap around my family it would probably go like this...
> 
> walk through front door to visit be a dick
> dad: what the fuck?
> ...


 
Furry = teh ghey


----------



## The-Noxious-Syringe (Jan 8, 2011)

My mom loves fursuits. She thinks they are quite adorable and wants me to make her one sometime lol.


----------



## Deo (Jan 8, 2011)

Twilight-the-kitsune said:


> man i wish i had a fursuit



Well, GET A JOB HIPPIE.
Also, I'm happy to report that my latest fursuit commission is almost done and MagpieBones has done a wonderful job. I am so excited. I promise to spam y'all mothafuckas with pics.


----------



## Kax BloodWolf (Jan 8, 2011)

I wore my head and handpaws the other day while playing a boardgame with my mom and sister and it went well ^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 8, 2011)

i still dont consider myself a furry and i would never wear one.
but if i did my dad would kill me XD


----------



## eitolafatee (Jan 21, 2011)

When I started making fursuits, my mom saw me and asked what I was doing, I told her and she loved it. I made her footpaws for Christmas. lol


----------



## WingDog (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe if I got paid more than 7.36 an hour than I would do a fursuit or at least a partial one. Don't know how often I would wear it is the problem.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jan 28, 2011)

My grandmother friended Mephit FurMeet on Facebook. XD She also comments on anything furry I post. My mom thinks it's weird, but she's used to that and just laughs. My younger siblings want me to make them tails. Though I have to say the only thing everyone hated was the collar. XDD They all joked that it was a BDSM thing. Even now my grandparents' friend will greet me with "So. Do you have a new master yet?"

My family's used to me being strange, so this is just one of those things to them, I think.


----------



## Billythe44th (Jan 30, 2011)

For all those people whose parents don't like their hobby;  They are not being mean for no reason. In fact, they are trying to protect you. When they disapprove, they are trying to prevent you from being hurt by the kinds of people who really DO hate furries.


----------



## DawnRain (Apr 20, 2011)

My mom finds it weird and a waste of money; but I've recently started a paw just to wear for fun.


----------



## Inciatus (Apr 20, 2011)

Never said anything. I always say it is for halloween. My mother and father taught me how to sow. My father thinks of furries as a fetish. At which point he referenced the CSI episode (which I have never seen) (and I have no idea how we got on that topic digging holes on the beach). They find the costume cute though and my mother loves the sound the hooves make agianst tile or wood. Generally I only wear the costume at certain volunteer things (few things at a horse farm and at gymnastics) and halloween. Though I have noticed that my sister and her friends have recnetly been wearing ears and tails.


----------



## Kori Okami (Apr 20, 2011)

Lets see... my dad would think I'm weirder than I already am. (don't care much for his opinion)

My mom has seen me wear my ears and tail, she doesn't mind it after all of the anime con's I've been too. Yet, she's not one for fur suits. I think she would either get a laugh, or would not like it AT ALL.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 21, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> My mother and father taught me how to sow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't know you could grow costumes.


----------



## Xegras (Apr 21, 2011)

Jesie said:


> I didn't know you could grow costumes.


 
You didn't know furries were going green?


----------



## Deo (Apr 21, 2011)

DawnRain said:


> My mom finds it weird and a waste of money; but I've recently started a paw just to wear for fun.


 DO NOT NECRO THE SHITTY THREADS!
ARGH! NEWBIES, WHAT ARE WE TO DO WITH YOU????


----------



## Deo (Apr 21, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> My mother and father taught me how to sow.


 As a farm girl in Iowa I too have learned the skill of sowing from my father. Corn or soybeans my agro-minded friend?


----------



## Inciatus (Apr 21, 2011)

nope, I just can't spell. I meant sew


----------



## BTA (Apr 25, 2011)

When I told my mother about my partial fursuit, she ranted at me about spending $250 on it, and how she will throw it away if she sees me wearing it around her (must have been her time of the month). My father and brother don't know about it. If I wore it around them, it would be too awkward


----------



## Urbanwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Edit: oops sorry Deo I haven't been on in forever.. ._. forgot this was an old thread


----------



## Inciatus (Apr 25, 2011)

BTA said:


> When I told my mother about my partial fursuit, she ranted at me about spending $250 on it, and how she will throw it away if she sees me wearing it around her (must have been her time of the month). My father and brother don't know about it. If I wore it around them, it would be too awkward



Seems odd to throw it away as that would be far more wasteful to throw out the something you just spent money on than to wear/use the thing you spent money on. (sorry for horrid grammer)


----------



## Birdeh (Apr 27, 2011)

My parents know I'm making a suit. Being who I am, I've been calling it a 'halloween costume'. But my friend is comming over on Sunday in suit, so they'll find out then. I don't think they'll care too much. I probably won't be alowed to wear it when we go shopping or anything, teehee. But since I'm a minor and everything I buy goes through them, they probably already know. But they think it's cool as a hobby as long as it's not obsessive or somethin'.. I hope.


----------

